
D3 Antminers - mbenchi10
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172886324592?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
======
kristianp
"The Antminer D3 is the latest product by Bitmain, released in 2017. It
focuses on X11 mining, an algorithm used by the popular Dash cryptocurrency.
With a 15 GH/s hashing power, it consumes 1200w."

It seems there's an ASIC for monero now. I doubt that javascript miners will
be worth much as these become more common.

------
Pilfer
[https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/dash?Hashing...](https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/dash?HashingPower=15&HashingUnit=GH%2Fs&PowerConsumption=1200&CostPerkWh=.12)

If the specs are real, the profit per day is $76.13 (at current prices).
Assuming the price stays this miner would pay for itself in 1.5 months.
Insane.

~~~
chi3
If that's the case, why aren't they using them themselves instead of selling
them?

~~~
codewritinfool
They are. Thousands of them. [https://qz.com/1055126/photos-china-has-one-of-
worlds-larges...](https://qz.com/1055126/photos-china-has-one-of-worlds-
largest-bitcoin-mines/)

[https://qz.com/1054805/what-its-like-working-at-a-
sprawling-...](https://qz.com/1054805/what-its-like-working-at-a-sprawling-
bitcoin-mine-in-inner-mongolia/)

